

Apple's Strict Security Measures for Pre-Release Hardware - sidwyn
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/09/09/apples-strict-security-measures-for-pre-release-hardware/

======
egiva
If they sold that tie-down kit in the Apple Store I would buy it. How many
people do they employ just for these security measures?

